# Topics > Arts > Dance >  Pathfinder, visual language to generate choreography, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

waltzbinaire.com

vimeo.com/waltzbinaire

twitter.com/WaltzBinaire

----------


## Airicist

Pathfinder
November 9, 2014




> The “Pathfinder” Project was finalized and presented at choreographic coding. Choreographic Coding is a laboratory invented in 2013, as part of the Motionbank research project of the Forsythe Company. Together with partners like the NODE Forum for Digital Arts, it offers unique opportunities of exchange and collaboration – for digital artists who apply choreographic thinking to their own practice.

----------


## Airicist

Pathfinder | Solo

----------

